# Tadpole food



## araceae (Jan 28, 2010)

I have tinc tads and was wondering what they would eat besides the pellets.

Would frozens be good? Bloodworms? Cyclops? 

Fish foods? Algae wafers? Fish flakes? Pellets?


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I feed a human-grade spirulina and chlorella that the tads seem to enjoy.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I rotate algae wafers, fish flakes, and tad bites. So far so good.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

yumpster said:


> I rotate algae wafers, fish flakes, and tad bites. So far so good.



Just cruoius witch Algae waffers do you use? I thought about buying some , but wasnt sure witch ones are good.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Sam, 

I don't feed them to my tads, but I do for my Panaque nigrolineatus and Hikari would be the best easily accesible algae wafer I know of.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I buy the previously mentioned Hikari wafers.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

JoshK said:


> Hey Sam,
> 
> I don't feed them to my tads, but I do for my Panaque nigrolineatus and Hikari would be the best easily accesible algae wafer I know of.


Lol, I had to look up what a Panaque nigrolineatus was. Makes sense now why you would feed them the waffers.lol, I have heard of others feeding the waffers to their tads. I guess it allows you to kinda see how much they eat in a sitting. I myself like to give my tads a variety of food.  I think ill give em a try


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I've tried the wafers but they stank up the water pretty bad.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hmmm, I stopped feeding my tads the tadpole bites mainly because of that reason. Occasionally i will give them to my Tinc tads, but not my Thumbs. i dunno I think ill still try em. Maybe feed the waffers and watch how much the frogs eat off of it and them adjust my feedings accordingly.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

Maybe you can take the wafers and break them into tiny pieces or grind it into a powder.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

My tads get tadpole bites, naturose, spirulina, chlorella, and I've tried nori, frog & newt bites, dried bloodworms, and fish flake. All in all I get the same results no matter what I feed. I've never had an issue with nasty water, I think the main reason for water fouling is too much food not the actual food.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Breaking them into tiny pieces is pretty much a necessity. If you drop a whole wafer into the water, it will foul up pretty bad. But dropping a little piece here and there doesn't really make any noticeable difference in my opinion.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

cyclops will work, and a re a colorbooster


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

i used Brine shrimp, cyclopleze, some shrmp food for CRS.

i was alos wonder do tad eat live worm ? like cali black worm ?

i fed mine once, they seem to eat it up like spaghetti, but i stop feeding after coz i dont konw if it will have any effect on them for feeding live feeder worm.


----------



## VancouverBetta (Sep 25, 2009)

JoshK said:


> I feed a human-grade spirulina and chlorella that the tads seem to enjoy.



Went to a health food store to get these but they are $30. each per small bottle!


----------



## adrian72 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have done tad bites and tropical fish food and other flake food and have a great luck so far.


----------

